# Affordable shelter materials



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey! I need to build a larger shelter now that I have 2 horses and winter is coming on. My dad is a carpenter, and he drew up a plan for a shelter...and the materials estimate was $750! 

If that's how much I _have _to spend, I will, obviously. However, that cuts into my emergency vet bill budget, which makes me nervous. 

My mom, who has owned horses, says that 3 sides and a roof work just fine. My dad, who is a perfectionist, drew it up a little more elaborate. I want my girls to be sheltered from the wind and rain, but Annie barely uses shelter (she prefers to be out), and it's hard to justify spending that much.

What do you guys think? LoL, I don't want to be cheap to the point of being tight-fisted, but I would like to be frugal. Is a three-sided shelter with a roof sufficient? What are some cheap but durable materials to use?

I live in southern Indiana, so the winters aren't awful. We usually get snow once a winter, if that.

Thanks!


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

So...this may sound crazy, but what about a ShelterLogic shelter? They are closer to my budget range, and portable. 

Something like this...

10' x 20' Auto Shelter Shelter Logic - HutShop.com


----------



## INAppy (Sep 3, 2009)

I live in Northern Indiana, and a three sided shelter is fine, as long as you have the open side in the direction you get the least amount of wind from. I have mine pointing East.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I have actually seen many people use them, they say they work and there alot cheaper, so why not give it a try.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Great, thanks guys! I actually found this very model on a super-sale for $200. So it's not too much of a risk if it doesn't work out. Also, the canvas panels are replaceable. The "roof" is $75 to replace when needed, as is the side panel kit. The frame is 2" steel and it can be anchored. Plus, if I move my horses, it can go with me. Thanks for the input!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I was thinking of doing the same thing. In the summer it would be for the horses in the paddock across the road and in the winter I'd put my boat it in (the horses have the barn).

My concern is -- what if the horses decide they have an itch? Those shelters don't seem strong enough to take that.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ha ha! Good point...I looked and ShelterLogic makes these specifically for horses, too...and they don't seem to be much different than this one, except they have "equine" in the name and are twice the price.  But even if they tear a canvas panel off, it's easy and affordable to fix. The actual steel structure is really sound. LoL, if you want me to report back to you in a couple months, I'd be happy to.  This is sort of an experiment for me.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks. I still have to decide what I'm going to do. Maybe I'll try this. I wonder how well they stand up snow accumulation. I know someone around here tried one of these types of shelters, but I don't know what brand. He put his restored 60's Mustand in it for the winter and guess what happened...  He wasn't too impressed.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

^Eek. I would be mad, to say the least. Yeah, we don't get a lot of snow here at all...last winter we had one storm and got 9 inches, and it was literally all they talked about on the news.  So I couldn't tell you much about the snow. ShelterLogic is supposed to be one of the better brands, but hundreds of pounds of snow is hundreds of pounds of snow, regardless of the brand.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I've heard they were pretty good, but won't hold up the weight of snow (or here in NC, hail, as a friend of mine found out).


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

And not ice, either, I'm sure...we get that every 3-4 years or so. I wonder if you could brush the snow off or something? But ice and hail, that would be a different story. I still think the actual frame would hold up, and the canvas would just have to be replaced.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd think you'd do fine with a 3 sided lean-to type structure. I would be skeptical of the long term value in the hut thingie.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldnt use that car thing. I would think it would blow over. And if a horse did scratch on the side of it.. who knows what would happen! I dont think they are made for horses what so ever? I would just build a 3 sided lean-to.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Lori, I just reread your OP and if your dad is willing to build a simple shelter, I would sooner go with that then the car shelter thing if you get any kind of snow/ice or strong winds. If he keeps it simple and buys wood direct from the sawmill, slabs even (the edge of the logs) you could save a lot of money.

My problem is that I don't have time to build anything. For this year, I decided not to do anything, but I have that luxury as my girls will still have their barn, just not the extra paddock except on the days that I am home to keep an eye on them.


----------

